# How do I remove dark staining on my knotty pine?



## Ajidahk (Mar 22, 2010)

This is my first house and I would like to try to keep the knotty pine since it's definitely part of that time period of the house but I can't deal with how dark it makes my living room. I recently saw a friend of mine put it up in his sister's house brand new and she didn't stain it so it's so light and airy. I was wondering if I could remove the dark stain that the previous owner put on mine in order to get it back to that light blond sandy color it was originally? It there a way to do that? Can I do it myself? Is it the sort of thing that is easy to mess up and thus destroy the wood?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Anything's possible if you work at it enough. The BEST way would obviously be sanding the stain off. 
But there may be other ways I might be unaware of. (bleach?)

DM


----------



## miles11we (Mar 23, 2010)

ehhh, thats a tough one, cause the stain soaks into the wood and not just on top so if you sanded it off you might have to go deeper into the wood than you first intended. which in that case you probably could do it alot faster if you pulled the floor up then used a jointer to shave off the stain. ...but to be totally honest i really dont think there is a definite "yes" fix for that. 

ever think about throwin some more lights in there??


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I THINK he means knotty pine paneling, not flooring. 
But you're right either way. Removing the stain is going to be a real..... well, you know.... pain.

DM


----------



## Ajidahk (Mar 22, 2010)

*Knotty Pine Paneling*

Yes, I meant paneling not flooring. I just want to get it to that light color that it was originally, that's all. It would brighten up the room without me having to change the time period of the house.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup, I totally agree. It'll help lighten the room up a lot.
Is it beadboard? Maybe you could take it down, then outside and belt sand the heck out of it, then put it back up after using "Natural" stain to bring out the grain, but not darken it. Then whatever final finish you plan on using.

DM


----------



## Ajidahk (Mar 22, 2010)

*Knotty Pine*

No, it's not beadboard and I can't take it down, i'd have to do it right up on the walls - it's not panel, it's tongue and groove.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, then you have one heck of a job that I do not envy you for! But the end results will be worth the effort.
Ever consider painting it? LOL

DM


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Pictures would help.

Old pine solid wood paneling (picwick or T&G) ? Will darken with age and may appear that they have been stained when they are pleasently aged.

this is very natural and should be enjoyed in an older home.

Take a cover plate off and study the end grain...you should be able to tell for sure if is stained or not.

If aged and if you can't stand it!

If you have an out of the way or hidden area to test on... try some 0000 steel wool with some lacquar thinner mix in some mineral spirits if it's getting it to light. Plenty of ventelation and frequent breaks in the fresh air required.. smoking is fine, but don't light up near your flamables.

This will turn into a big job even in a small room so besure this is something you have to do.

good luck


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd think the best bet would be to sand off the varnish, and then get a light colored stain/wash. 

we had some extra T&G layingound that was painted. somehow it got planed and left the dark red in the groves. it looks kind of nice, like a pin stripe. If you think you might like that, just sand it dow with a 4" belt sander or handheld planner.

you are not going to be able to get the stain out of the valleys. If you really want natural T&G. you might have to take it down, and turn it around. but then you might end up damaging it, and there is a chance it isn't very semetrical.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Ajidahk said:


> This is my first house and I would like to try to keep the knotty pine since it's definitely part of that time period of the house but I can't deal with how dark it makes my living room. I recently saw a friend of mine put it up in his sister's house brand new and she didn't stain it so it's so light and airy. I was wondering if I could remove the dark stain that the previous owner put on mine in order to get it back to that light blond sandy color it was originally? It there a way to do that? Can I do it myself? Is it the sort of thing that is easy to mess up and thus destroy the wood?


Knotty pine wood paneling has a tendency to darken over time. You can strip the finish to lighten the wood, but it will take a significant amount of time and stripper.
Ron


----------



## oarfish (Mar 17, 2010)

It is possible to apply a lighter toning polyurethane finish to the old.
Try adding white stain from the bottom of a Minivax oil stain unstirred can to some varnish or polyurethane. Scuff up one section and apply it with brush.
Let it dry overnight and repeat with a second coat if needed.
It will hide some of the grain but it will still look like the original lighter panel.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Have you considered just covering the paneling with tongue-and-groove 1x6? It'd sure be quicker and easier. That's what the ceilings are in the log house I'm building and they're pretty "knotty."


----------

